# Sharing LR Classic CC Laptop w/ PC Issues



## George Burrows

Operating System: Window 10 64 bit
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom Classic  CC
 Last year I finally went to CC.  I want to put Lightroom Classic CC on my Dell XPS 15 and share the photos with my PC.  It looks like I have to use Lightroom CC and the cloud?
I use Nik and Lightroom CC does not accept Nik. 


Looking for a tutorial/info on sharing work between laptop and PC
How to set up/configure Lightroom Classic to allow for sharing. 
Dell XPS has only one 1TB SSD.

Another question: I load my card reader into Lightroom Classic on C drive and store photos on a dedicated external drive (NAS) I would think that is what I need to do on my XPS laptop?
Thank you Kindly,
George


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi George, there's a few options summarized here: How do I use my Lightroom catalog on multiple computers? | The Lightroom Queen

There's one extra option that's not on that post yet, which is to have Classic on one computer, and CC Cloud on the other (following the same instructions as the Lightroom Web option, except replacing the web browser with the CC Cloud app). Although Nik doesn't connect directly to CC Cloud, you can save photos to the hard drive from CC Cloud, open them in Nik, and then add the Nik-edited photos into CC manually. That's essentially all the plug-ins do anyway.


----------



## George Burrows

Thank you Victoria, 
I bought a 12.9' Ipad Pro instead of the Dell XPS. It presents different issues. I found out there are various steps to organize photos to Icloud. 
I have to upload to Ipad's Photos and then into LR CC.  

I am researching on how to upload RAW/Jpeg files to the  Icloud and share with my desktop.

Also looking in the Apple App store for plugin or programs to use with lightroom like Google Nik.

Thanks,
George


----------



## Victoria Bampton

George Burrows said:


> I am researching on how to upload RAW/Jpeg files to the  Icloud and share with my desktop.



Hi George, sorry I missed your reply.

So if you're using the Lightroom CC app on your new iPad Pro, you need to let it sync up to Adobe's cloud, which it tries to do automatically. Then either load Lightroom CC on your desktop (which syncs automatically) or enable Sync in Lightroom Classic. That will sync down any photos you added to Lightroom CC on your iPad Pro, without needing to involve Apple's iCloud.

There are pros and cons to Lightroom CC vs. Lightroom Classic on your desktop. Classic has been around for a lot longer, so it has more features, but sync is much simpler and more reliable in Lightroom CC.  If you haven't been using Lightroom for years, CC is probably your better option.

As far as Nik goes, it's great software, but don't rush to find a replacement. Learn to use all of the tools in Lightroom first, because I'll bet it can do almost everything you need without complicating your workflow with additional tools.


----------



## George Burrows

Thank you Victoria,
I have used Classic since 3 and have a few of your books.  Questions:
-Can I use Classic on iPad Pro?​-I have used Classic  so long (wrong) that NIK has become part of my process​-Steps:  Camera Calibration to Neutral, lens correction, Tone curve to Medium and then I use the basic tools. I then use NIK: Define 2, Vevera 2​- I need to relearn LR C and storing photos. I use a NAS and keep a jpeg file with watermark and a raw file of the edited photo.  (always been an issue and I use my own format).​​I started a new website where you can see the photos I have used the above process; Drummer Photographer​​also, Live Gig Source​


----------



## Paul McFarlane

George Burrows said:


> -Can I use Classic on iPad Pro?​


Hi George

Just picking up on that one, no, not as Classic - you can use the mobile App though and sync back to the Desktop like Victoria mentioned earlier (so although the iPad version syncs to CC, using the method she mentions enabling sync on Classic it syncs up to the cloud and back to the desktop, just like mobile did before the new CC came along)


----------



## Paul McFarlane

Nice images btw!


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Yep, from what you've said, CC desktop doesn't have quite the features you need yet to move over. Keep an eye on the updates as they add new features, as I don't imagine it's far off being usable for you.


----------



## George Burrows

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yep, from what you've said, CC desktop doesn't have quite the features you need yet to move over. Keep an eye on the updates as they add new features, as I don't imagine it's far off being usable for you.


I need to start using CC and see what I can and can’t do without a plugin. I am not familiar with Apple App Store apps . Don’t see any that look in the same league as NIk. There might be some that can do the few I use? NIK has made my turn around of photos faster. Concert photos have small window. That is one reason I am pushing my Drummer Photographer gig. I need one or two shots that meet my standards. I keep looking on the App Store.


----------



## George Burrows

George Burrows said:


> I need to start using CC and see what I can and can’t do without a plugin. I am not familiar with Apple App Store apps . Don’t see any that look in the same league as NIk. There might be some that can do the few I use? NIK has made my turn around of photos faster. Concert photos have small window. That is one reason I am pushing my Drummer Photographer gig. I need one or two shots that meet my standards. I keep looking at the App Store.



I spent time looking at videos of Lightroom CC. After watching a few it looks like I should have bought a MacBook Pro. It seems like a toy yet it is confusing.  I found CC  not close to what I  can do with Lightroom Classic. I need t add my graphic watermark. CC does not have the option. Most of the tools are not what allows me to have a fast workflow.   One video showed how the photographer switched to various IOS apps like  Affinity Pro, etc. 

I doubt I will use the iPad Pro.  I should have posted here before making the purchase. I cannot return it as I bought it from my cellular provider.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

George Burrows said:


> I doubt I will use the iPad Pro.  I should have posted here before making the purchase. I cannot return it as I bought it from my cellular provider.



That's a shame George. I love my iPad Pro, but I agree CC isn't up there for fast workflow yet. The iPad app does have some tools that aren't in the desktop version yet, most notably the ability to paste from the previous photo. I find that useful when editing a series of photos in quick succession.


----------

